# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  پرستاری یا معلمی ؟؟؟

## reza.satea

سلام دوستان
امروز نتایج تربیت معلم اومد، قبول شدم 
رتبم به پرستاری هم میخوره ، پرستاری کاشان ، قم و ......
به نظرتون چ کنم ؟؟
کدوم بهتره ؟
تربیت معلمو انصراف بدم ؟؟

----------


## dars

معلم ابتدایی یا شیمی و زیست

----------


## reza.satea

ابتدایی

----------


## mohamadalpha

رتبه تون چند شده ؟ پرستاری ملی یا ازاد ؟

----------


## reza.satea

پرستاری دولتی قبولم
13000 منطقه دو

----------


## reza.satea

دوستان جواب بدین
واقعن انتخاب سختیه

----------


## sinnna

معلومه معلمی اینم سواله میپرسی؟!
پرستاری باید استخدام بشی آزمون داره
معلمی از الان استخدامی
معلمی تعطیلی داره 
پرستاری نه!
 :Yahoo (76):

----------


## سولماز 6870

پرستاری با این طرحی که امسال اومد معلوم نیس اینده اش چطور بشه....معلمی بهتر...تعطیلاتت زیاد و حتما میتونی شغل دوم داشته باشی...در کنارش سعی کن تو این 4 سال یه شغل فنی هم یاد بگیری ...مثلا تعمیرات لب تاب یا هر هنر دیگه....معلمی شغل تمییزتری... ...خستگیش نسبت به پرستاری کمتر ...به نظرم مهمترین حسنش اینده شغلی تضمین که این روزا یه موهبت که قسمت هر کسی نمیشه...موفق باشی

----------


## mahdi.sniper

> پرستاری با این طرحی که امسال اومد معلوم نیس اینده اش چطور بشه....معلمی بهتر...تعطیلاتت زیاد و حتما میتونی شغل دوم داشته باشی...در کنارش سعی کن تو این 4 سال یه شغل فنی هم یاد بگیری ...مثلا تعمیرات لب تاب یا هر هنر دیگه....معلمی شغل تمییزتری... ...خستگیش نسبت به پرستاری کمتر ...به نظرم مهمترین حسنش اینده شغلی تضمین که این روزا یه موهبت که قسمت هر کسی نمیشه...موفق باشی


چه طرحی اومده؟

----------


## سولماز 6870

پرستار بیمارستانی منظورمه

----------


## amirho3einrezaee

> دوستان جواب بدین
> واقعن انتخاب سختیه


واااااااااااااااا این دیگه چه سوالیه
خب معلومه که پرستاری بهتره
الان شما چه مزیتی تو معلمی دبستان میبینی نسبت به پرستاری؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## ithossein

سلام.
اینی که من می گم نظر شحصیمه لطفا به کسی بر نخوره
به نظر من معلمی بهتره چون می تونی توش خیلی پیشرفت کنی و شاید به دانشگاه برسی و دغدغه و ...   از پرستاری خیلی کمتر تره
پرستتاری یعنی کار تاقت فرسا و نتیجه هیچ

----------


## amirho3einrezaee

> سلام.
> اینی که من می گم نظر شحصیمه لطفا به کسی بر نخوره
> به نظر من معلمی بهتره چون می تونی توش خیلی پیشرفت کنی و شاید به دانشگاه برسی و دغدغه و ...   از پرستاری خیلی کمتر تره
> پرستتاری یعنی کار تاقت فرسا و نتیجه هیچ


خب پرستاری با جون ادما سروکار داره و قطعا دغدغه بیشتری هم داره
ولی تو معلمی هم دغدغه درامد وجود داره(اونم معلمی دبستان!!!!!!!)
از لحاظ درامد پرستاری خیلی بهتره

----------


## Janvaljan

به نظر من اگر بین پرستاری و معلمی موندی ، قطعا برو معلمی.

----------


## Divergent

میگم شما که قبول شدی  .. دقیقا چی براتون نوشت ؟
برای من ننوشته مردود .. به خاطر همین مطمئن نیستم ... فقط نوشته پردیس فرهنگیان

----------


## fateme-s

> میگم شما که قبول شدی  .. دقیقا چی براتون نوشت ؟
> برای من ننوشته مردود .. به خاطر همین مطمئن نیستم ... فقط نوشته پردیس فرهنگیان


ینی برا فرهنگیان دعوت به مصاحبه شدین

----------


## the best dream

پرستاری عشق زیادی میخواد,اگه میتونین با سختیاش کنار بیاین برین.
معلمی هم شغل خوبیه.٣ماه تابستون تعطیلین,عید وبرف و بارونو...ولی پرستاری زمستون تابستون نداره.
ببینین خودتون با کدوم راحت تر کنارمیاین

----------


## Mahdi.T

> میگم شما که قبول شدی  .. دقیقا چی براتون نوشت ؟
> برای من ننوشته مردود .. به خاطر همین مطمئن نیستم ... فقط نوشته پردیس فرهنگیان


واسه منم همینو نوشته
یعنی قبول شدین واسه مصاحبه
ولی سوال من اینجاست من هم دبیری شیمیو زده بودم هم زیست الان مشخض نیست که کدومشونه

----------


## amirho3einrezaee

من پدرم معلم راهنماییه
بعد 20 سال کار رفت یه پراید داغون خرید که الانم هر روز خدا خراب میشه
دختر عمومم پرستاره همون سالای اول پرستاریش رفت 206 خرید

----------


## Cyrus the Great

علاقه خودت چی میگه؟چیکار نظر بقیه داری..خودت مهمی .البته نه اینکه مشورت نکنی....ولی خب نگاه کن زندگی ایندت بعد چطور میشه... مسیر زندگیت عوض میشه...تصمیم با خودته ببین  خودت چی دوست داری

----------


## behrooz794

واسه همه اینا یه بار میرید مصاحبه بعد هرکدوم رو که بالاتر زده باشید در صورتی که امتیاز لازم رو داشته باشید قبول میشید.

----------


## Roya76

من اولویت اول دوم و سومم دبیریه زیست شیمی ابتدایی بود و بقیه انتخابام پرستاری و اتاق عمل الان وقتی اولویت اولمو قبول شدم یعنی دیگه بقیه انتخابام بررسی نمیشن؟اخه نیمه متمرکز نیست پردیس فرهنگیان و راجع به سوالی که گفته بودین چی قبول شدین مثله اینکه بعد از مصاحبه بسته به اولویتای خودتون و نتیجه مصاحبه خودشون انتخاب میکنن که زیستو برین یا دبیری مثلا

----------


## zizo

یعنی خدا رو شکر هیچ ربطی هم به هم ندارن :Yahoo (76): به نظر من اگه واقعا بین این دوتا مردد هستین برین دبیری.چون اگر واقعا محیط بالینی رو دوست داشتید به دبیری فکر نمی کردید.
(یه دوستی هم اون بالا نوشته بود دبیری اینده داره دانشگاه و این ها...خطاب به این دوست که پرستاری دکتری داره.از اساتید اناتومی ما هستند کسانی که دکتری پرستاری دارن)

----------


## amirho3einrezaee

> یعنی خدا رو شکر هیچ ربطی هم به هم ندارنبه نظر من اگه واقعا بین این دوتا مردد هستین برین دبیری.چون اگر واقعا محیط بالینی رو دوست داشتید به دبیری فکر نمی کردید.
> (یه دوستی هم اون بالا نوشته بود دبیری اینده داره دانشگاه و این ها...خطاب به این دوست که پرستاری دکتری داره.از اساتید اناتومی ما هستند کسانی که دکتری پرستاری دارن)


ببخشید دکتر
شما علاوه بر علاقه حقوق و مزایا رو هم درنظر گرفتید؟؟؟؟
فکرشو کردید ایشون دوروز دیگه ازدواج کنه چطور میخواد با حقوق 2 تومن دبیری دبستان زندگی کنه؟؟؟؟(این حقوق رو که خب اگه الان بره کارگری یا مسافرکشی کنه که بیشتر درمیاره)
اصلا شما یه روز برید مدارس یه لحظه از دبیرا بپرسید راضین از زندگیشون؟؟؟
ویرایش:اگه منظورتون از دوست نداشتن محیط بالینی ترس از خون و بخیه زدن و چاقو  هست.......منکه تحقیق کردم این قضیه براتون عادی میشه کم کم............خود دختر عموی من الان پرستاره......قبل از دانشجوییش خون میدید غش میکرد!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## amirho3einrezaee

> پرستار بیمارستانی منظورمه


در مورد این قضیه هم گم دخترای بیکاری هستن که حاضرن با ماهی 500 تومن حقوق بیان معلمی کنن(مثل دختر عموم که الان داره این کارو میکنه)
پس این پرستار بیمارستانی که تازه اومده و معلوم نیست راه بیوفته یا  نه یه مورد مشابهش تو معلمی هست که سالهاست داره اجرا میشه

----------


## persian_sphinx

سلام بین این دو رشته و شغل قطعا شغل پرستاری در ایران انتخاب بهتری هست چون سیستم آموزشی کشور ما از دبیران حمایت نمیشه و حقوق و مزایا خاصی نسبت به سیستم های آموزشی پیشرفته مثل کشورهای اروپایی برای معلم های ما نیست البته هر چند شغل پرستاری هم مشکلات و سختی های زیادی داره و اخیرا هم به موارد مختلفی اعتراض داشتن در چند نوبت ولی به نسبت بهتر هست 

ولی نمیدونم سال چندم کنکور شما بوده اگر شرایط ماندن و خوندن دوباره برای کنکور رو دارین شاید دوباره تلاش کنین بهتر باشه چون فکر نکنم این دو شغل رو بخواین با اطمینان و شناخت کافی انتخاب کنی ممکنه پشیمون بشین بعدا 
انشالله که موفق باشین و تصمیمی که به صلاحتون هست بگیرین

----------


## susba

دبیری بهتره.
فقط اگه معلم شدی خون بچه های مردم رو تو شیشه نکن :Yahoo (2):

----------


## Akhm

نظره بنده هم این است که قطعا معلمی بهتره
نظر دوستانی هم که گفتن به خیلی چیزا بستگی داره، قبول دارم.
به نظر من در وقت آزادی که معلم ها دارن خیلی کارها میشه کرد که درآمدش از پرستاری خیلی بیشتر میشه.
دیگه هیچ کاری که بلد نباشی، مسافر کشی میشه کرد.
اونهایی که بعد از سالها معلمی از نظر مالی خیلی عقب هستن یا خیلی تنبل تشریف داشتن یا خودشون رو فدای علم کردن که در این حالت هم نباید انتظارات مالی داشت.

----------


## mo.sh

منم کامل موندم بین این دو دلیلش هم اینه که 6 سال دیگه که من فارغ التحصیل شم و طرح رو بگذرونم تضمینی نیست که پرستاری اشباع بشه یا نه کارش باشه یا نه وگرنه شخصا به پرستاری علاقه دارم. ولی از بیکاری بعد از فارغ التحصیلی نگرانم.

----------


## fg2670

مگه دست خودته؟!

----------


## zizo

> ببخشید دکتر
> شما علاوه بر علاقه حقوق و مزایا رو هم درنظر گرفتید؟؟؟؟
> فکرشو کردید ایشون دوروز دیگه ازدواج کنه چطور میخواد با حقوق 2 تومن دبیری دبستان زندگی کنه؟؟؟؟(این حقوق رو که خب اگه الان بره کارگری یا مسافرکشی کنه که بیشتر درمیاره)
> اصلا شما یه روز برید مدارس یه لحظه از دبیرا بپرسید راضین از زندگیشون؟؟؟
> ویرایش:اگه منظورتون از دوست نداشتن محیط بالینی ترس از خون و بخیه زدن و چاقو  هست.......منکه تحقیق کردم این قضیه براتون عادی میشه کم کم............خود دختر عموی من الان پرستاره......قبل از دانشجوییش خون میدید غش میکرد!!!!!!!!!!!


خیلی صریح توضیح میدم...پرستاری رشته ی بسیار بسیار دشواریه، از نظر میزان تلاش فیزیکی شاید از پزشکی هم فراتره.بین تمام ادم های اطرافم فقط اونایی که عاشق این رشته بودن درش موفق هستن.هیچ کاری به حقوق و مزایا و روز تعطیلم ندارم.اگه واقعا عاشقش نیستید واردش نشید چون براتون درد و عذابه

----------


## Divergent

به نظرم ملاک باید شغل و درامد باشه بعد علاقه

----------


## Hannibal

تربیت معلم

----------


## dars

ببینید پدر بنده به خاطر شغلش زیاد با پرستارا در ارتباطه 
بابام میگه همه از دور شغل پرستاری رو میبینن که مثلا اینا حقوق دارن کار دارن ولی نمیدونن چه قدر کارشون سخته و چه اجحافی در حقشون میشه و تفاوت حقوقشون با پزشکا واقعا زیاده چون زحمت اصلی در بیمارستان رو پرستار میکشه ولی پولش میره تو جیب پزشک 
در ضمن مریض ها هم تو بیمارستانا اصلا به پرستارا احترام نمیزارن و خیلی برخوردشون بده و بیشتر به دید یک خدمتکار به پرستار نگاه میکنن فکر می کنن پرستار هیچی حالیش نیست فقط دکتر حالیشه در صورتی که خیلی از پرستارای با تجربه از دکتر بیشتر می فهمن در کل اگه انتظارت از خودت خیلی بیشتر از اینا بود به نظرم وارد جو بیمارستان نشی بهتره

البته پرستاری تو همه ی کشور ها سخته ولی کشور های دیگه بیشتر بهشون حقوق میدن
معلمی به همراه یک شغل آزاد خیلی بهتره از پرستاریه

----------


## dow

معلمی خوبه به شرطی که بتونی در کنارش یه کار دیگه دست و پا کنی . با حقوق معلمی فقط زنده میمونی :Yahoo (20):  
اینم برای دوست عزیزی میگم که فرمود اشناشون 206 خرید فک نمیکنم ایشون هزینه یک زندگی رو بده اگه ازدواج کرده شوهرش میده نکرده پدرش  و اینکه یکی از دوستان بنده بد یکسال معلمی 405 خرید اینکه پدرشما یک پراید خریده حتما دلایل خودشو داشته.

پرستاری هم کارش زیاده یکی از دوستان بنده بادیدن مرده کلا ازهوش رفته بود درحالی که هروقت میگی پرستاری چطوره میگه خوبه چرا؟ چون حقوقش زیاده میگم جایی استخدامت میکنن؟میگه اره ولی تاجایی که بنده میدونم بهیار در اولویت هست چون حقوق و توقع کمتری دارن.

باتوجه به تصمیماتی که گرفتن حقوق معلما افزایش خواهد یافت نمونه افزایش مرتبه شغلی برای دانشجو معلما بود.

----------


## reza.satea

> معلومه معلمی اینم سواله میپرسی؟!
> پرستاری باید استخدام بشی آزمون داره
> معلمی از الان استخدامی
> معلمی تعطیلی داره 
> پرستاری نه!


ممنون از کمکتون

----------


## reza.satea

> پرستاری با این طرحی که امسال اومد معلوم نیس اینده اش چطور بشه....معلمی بهتر...تعطیلاتت زیاد و حتما میتونی شغل دوم داشته باشی...در کنارش سعی کن تو این 4 سال یه شغل فنی هم یاد بگیری ...مثلا تعمیرات لب تاب یا هر هنر دیگه....معلمی شغل تمییزتری... ...خستگیش نسبت به پرستاری کمتر ...به نظرم مهمترین حسنش اینده شغلی تضمین که این روزا یه موهبت که قسمت هر کسی نمیشه...موفق باشی


اره کسی ک میخواد بره معلمی حتمن باید شغل دوم داشته باشه
بازم اگه نظری داشتین بگین بهم  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## reza.satea

> به نظر من اگر بین پرستاری و معلمی موندی ، قطعا برو معلمی.


میشه دلیل حرفتونو بگین دوست عزیز ؟

----------


## reza.satea

> میگم شما که قبول شدی  .. دقیقا چی براتون نوشت ؟
> برای من ننوشته مردود .. به خاطر همین مطمئن نیستم ... فقط نوشته پردیس فرهنگیان


اره منم همینو نوشته

----------


## reza.satea

> پرستاری عشق زیادی میخواد,اگه میتونین با سختیاش کنار بیاین برین.
> معلمی هم شغل خوبیه.٣ماه تابستون تعطیلین,عید وبرف و بارونو...ولی پرستاری زمستون تابستون نداره.
> ببینین خودتون با کدوم راحت تر کنارمیاین


ممنون از کمکتون 
بازم اگر نظری داشتین بگین بهم

----------


## reza.satea

> من پدرم معلم راهنماییه
> بعد 20 سال کار رفت یه پراید داغون خرید که الانم هر روز خدا خراب میشه
> دختر عمومم پرستاره همون سالای اول پرستاریش رفت 206 خرید


نمیدونم چی بگم والا
فک نکنم اینقدر پرستاری پولش زیاد باشه ک 
و معلمی اینقدر پولش کم باشه ک بعد 20 سال نتونی یه ماشین بخری
پس این همه معلمی ک ماشینمدل بالا دارن چی ؟

----------


## reza.satea

> علاقه خودت چی میگه؟چیکار نظر بقیه داری..خودت مهمی .البته نه اینکه مشورت نکنی....ولی خب نگاه کن زندگی ایندت بعد چطور میشه... مسیر زندگیت عوض میشه...تصمیم با خودته ببین  خودت چی دوست داری


خودم میگم هر دو تاش خوبه
زیاد فرقی نداره برام

----------


## reza.satea

> یعنی خدا رو شکر هیچ ربطی هم به هم ندارنبه نظر من اگه واقعا بین این دوتا مردد هستین برین دبیری.چون اگر واقعا محیط بالینی رو دوست داشتید به دبیری فکر نمی کردید.
> (یه دوستی هم اون بالا نوشته بود دبیری اینده داره دانشگاه و این ها...خطاب به این دوست که پرستاری دکتری داره.از اساتید اناتومی ما هستند کسانی که دکتری پرستاری دارن)


ممنون
اره دو تا شغل ک هیچ ربطی بهم ندارن  :Yahoo (1): 
اگر نظر دیگه ای هم داشتین بهم بگین

----------


## reza.satea

> سلام بین این دو رشته و شغل قطعا شغل پرستاری در ایران انتخاب بهتری هست چون سیستم آموزشی کشور ما از دبیران حمایت نمیشه و حقوق و مزایا خاصی نسبت به سیستم های آموزشی پیشرفته مثل کشورهای اروپایی برای معلم های ما نیست البته هر چند شغل پرستاری هم مشکلات و سختی های زیادی داره و اخیرا هم به موارد مختلفی اعتراض داشتن در چند نوبت ولی به نسبت بهتر هست 
> 
> ولی نمیدونم سال چندم کنکور شما بوده اگر شرایط ماندن و خوندن دوباره برای کنکور رو دارین شاید دوباره تلاش کنین بهتر باشه چون فکر نکنم این دو شغل رو بخواین با اطمینان و شناخت کافی انتخاب کنی ممکنه پشیمون بشین بعدا 
> انشالله که موفق باشین و تصمیمی که به صلاحتون هست بگیرین


ممنون از نظرتون
ولی فک نکنم بتونم سال دیگه بخونم
بازم اگه نظری داشتین بگین حتمن

----------


## ehsan.iz

ببین میشه از جنبه های مختلف به این قضیه نگاه کرد ، مثلا درآمد که پرستار خیلی بیشتر میگیره دوست خودم معلم ابتدایی شد حکمشو خودم دیدم فک میکنی چقد بوده؟؟؟ ۹۰۰ هزار تومن !!!!!!با این پول فقط میشه نفس کشید اما پرستاری خیلی بیشتره .از لحاظ راحتی کار قطعا معلمی راحته و تعطیلیهای زیادی هم داره اما پرستاری شیفت شب داره و.... وسخته .کلا انتخاب سختیه با خونوادت هم مشورت کن اونا چی میگن ...به نظر من بستگی به علاقت داره

----------


## tamana1375

چرا این همه می گید پرستاری دشواره؟؟؟
اصلا رفتید تو بیمارستان از نزدیک ببینید کار پرستاررا بویژه پرستار مرد...
اصلا و ابدا دشوار نیس چون من از نزدیک دیدم هیچ پرستار مردی شیفت شبابیدار نیس و می خوابن...
و مریضا هم اونقدر که برای پرستارای مرد احترام قائلن واسه خانما نیسن اونقدر این بیماران محترم نمی دونم چرا پرستارای مردا دوست دارن..
اگه م گید پرستاری برای مردا سخته اشتباه محضه شما برید از یه پرستار مرد بپرسید ایا کار شماا سخته..ببینید اصلا کاری می کنن که سخت باشه اونایی که می گن سخته پرستاران خانمن چون خانما کلا سعی می کنن طبق تمام قوانین پیش برن و اذیت می شن..ولی پرستاری برای مرد اصلا سخت نیس...

----------


## tamana1375

بنظر من پرستاری بهتره...
پرستاری می تونی دکتری بگیری بشی استاد..
می تونی با چند سال سابقه کار و مدارک بالاتر بشی سوپر وایزر..
می تونی فوق پرستاری اتاق عمل بگیری و کلا تو اتاق عمل باشی که دیگه اصلا با ارباب رجوع سرو کار نداشته باشی..
می تونی بری بیمارستان خصوصی و مزایای عالی تر داشته باشی...
پرستار از همه لحاظی جای پیشرفت داری در همون رشته و حیطه..
ولی دبیری چی؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## mo.sh

[QUOTE=fg2670;1202705]مگه دست خودته؟![/QUOTE]

آره چون واسه مصاحبه معلمی دعوت شدم و پرستاری هم میارم با توجه به حرف مشاورا

----------


## ارتش

> سلام دوستان
> امروز نتایج تربیت معلم اومد، قبول شدم 
> رتبم به پرستاری هم میخوره ، پرستاری کاشان ، قم و ......
> به نظرتون چ کنم ؟؟
> کدوم بهتره ؟
> تربیت معلمو انصراف بدم ؟؟


برای پرستاری، سمنان می تونی بری ؟

اگر سمنان می تونی بری، که خیلی خوبه .

در ضمن، من باشم پرستاری رو انتخاب می کنم.

حداقلش اینه که یه آمپول زدن یاد می گیرم ... تازه کلاس هم داره !!!

من پرستاری خیلی دوست داشتم !!!

ولی نتونستم برم ...

معماری که خوندم ... واقعاً متنفر بودم و هنوزم هستم ...

الانم هیچیش یادم نیست !!!

----------


## reza.satea

> ببین میشه از جنبه های مختلف به این قضیه نگاه کرد ، مثلا درآمد که پرستار خیلی بیشتر میگیره دوست خودم معلم ابتدایی شد حکمشو خودم دیدم فک میکنی چقد بوده؟؟؟ ۹۰۰ هزار تومن !!!!!!با این پول فقط میشه نفس کشید اما پرستاری خیلی بیشتره .از لحاظ راحتی کار قطعا معلمی راحته و تعطیلیهای زیادی هم داره اما پرستاری شیفت شب داره و.... وسخته .کلا انتخاب سختیه با خونوادت هم مشورت کن اونا چی میگن ...به نظر من بستگی به علاقت داره


ممنون داداش 
ولی فک نکنم دیگه 900 تومن باشه 
ولی اگه برم معلمی حتمن شغل دوم مورد علاقمو هم انتخاب میکنم از همون اولش

----------


## reza.satea

> بنظر من پرستاری بهتره...
> پرستاری می تونی دکتری بگیری بشی استاد..
> می تونی با چند سال سابقه کار و مدارک بالاتر بشی سوپر وایزر..
> می تونی فوق پرستاری اتاق عمل بگیری و کلا تو اتاق عمل باشی که دیگه اصلا با ارباب رجوع سرو کار نداشته باشی..
> می تونی بری بیمارستان خصوصی و مزایای عالی تر داشته باشی...
> پرستار از همه لحاظی جای پیشرفت داری در همون رشته و حیطه..
> ولی دبیری چی؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


نمیدونم والا  :Yahoo (2):

----------


## dow

> ممنون داداش 
> ولی فک نکنم دیگه 900 تومن باشه 
> ولی اگه برم معلمی حتمن شغل دوم مورد علاقمو هم انتخاب میکنم از همون اولش


دادا الان دانشجو معلم رو حدود 750 میزنن 600 حقوق میدن . کفش حکم 1.500 بزنن حقوق 1.300 بدن نه 900 !!!

----------


## ehsan.iz

> دادا الان دانشجو معلم رو حدود 750 میزنن 600 حقوق میدن . کفش حکم 1.500 بزنن حقوق 1.300 بدن نه 900 !!!


من گفتم معلم ابتدایی اون پولی که به دستش میرسه ۹۰۰ تومنه (کلا نزدیکای یک و خورده ای هست اما بازنشتگی و ...ازش کم میشه) مسلما دبیر زیست و شیمی بیشتر میگره لطفا به چیزی که میگم حواست باشه من گفتم معلم ابتدایی نه دبیر زیست و شیمی 
همون دبیر زیستشم خیلی نمیگره

----------


## fateme-s

> من گفتم معلم ابتدایی اون پولی که به دستش میرسه ۹۰۰ تومنه (کلا نزدیکای یک و خورده ای هست اما بازنشتگی و ...ازش کم میشه) مسلما دبیر زیست و شیمی بیشتر میگره لطفا به چیزی که میگم حواست باشه من گفتم معلم ابتدایی نه دبیر زیست و شیمی 
> همون دبیر زیستشم خیلی نمیگره


حقوق ابتدایی با دبیری فرق داره؟

----------


## Janvaljan

> حقوق ابتدایی با دبیری فرق داره؟


اشتباه نکنم ، حقوق ابتدایی از دبیرستان بیشتره

----------


## mahdi.sniper

> ببخشید دکتر
> شما علاوه بر علاقه حقوق و مزایا رو هم درنظر گرفتید؟؟؟؟
> فکرشو کردید ایشون دوروز دیگه ازدواج کنه چطور میخواد با حقوق 2 تومن دبیری دبستان زندگی کنه؟؟؟؟(این حقوق رو که خب اگه الان بره کارگری یا مسافرکشی کنه که بیشتر درمیاره)
> اصلا شما یه روز برید مدارس یه لحظه از دبیرا بپرسید راضین از زندگیشون؟؟؟
> ویرایش:اگه منظورتون از دوست نداشتن محیط بالینی ترس از خون و بخیه زدن و چاقو  هست.......منکه تحقیق کردم این قضیه براتون عادی میشه کم کم............خود دختر عموی من الان پرستاره......قبل از دانشجوییش خون میدید غش میکرد!!!!!!!!!!!


حاضرم شرط ببندم تاحالا هزار تومنم درنیاوری :Yahoo (21): 
چون نمیبینی صف مهندس های فوق لیسانسی رو که آرزوشونه همین حقوق دو تومن و حتی کمترش

----------


## ehsan.iz

> اشتباه نکنم ، حقوق ابتدایی از دبیرستان بیشتره


اشتباه فک میکنی حقوق دبیرستان بیشتره ،طبیعی هم هس

----------


## ehsan.iz

> حقوق ابتدایی با دبیری فرق داره؟


اره دبیری بیشتره

----------


## banafsheh

*به نظر دیگران کاری نداشته باشید، خودتون مهم هستین.
علاقه، رفتن به شهر دیگه، وجهه اجتماعی، درآمد و خیلی چیزای دیگه رو لیست کنید؛ مزایا و معایب هر کدوم رو بنویسید و در آخر تصمیم نهایی رو بگیرید.
ان شاءالله موفق باشید.*

----------


## reza.satea

> *به نظر دیگران کاری نداشته باشید، خودتون مهم هستین.
> علاقه، رفتن به شهر دیگه، وجهه اجتماعی، درآمد و خیلی چیزای دیگه رو لیست کنید؛ مزایا و معایب هر کدوم رو بنویسید و در آخر تصمیم نهایی رو بگیرید.
> ان شاءالله موفق باشید.*


ممنون
شما به نظرتون کدوم بهتره ؟

----------


## reza.satea

> دبیری بهتره.
> فقط اگه معلم شدی خون بچه های مردم رو تو شیشه نکن


باشه قربان :Yahoo (8):

----------


## reza.satea

> نظره بنده هم این است که قطعا معلمی بهتره
> نظر دوستانی هم که گفتن به خیلی چیزا بستگی داره، قبول دارم.
> به نظر من در وقت آزادی که معلم ها دارن خیلی کارها میشه کرد که درآمدش از پرستاری خیلی بیشتر میشه.
> دیگه هیچ کاری که بلد نباشی، مسافر کشی میشه کرد.
> اونهایی که بعد از سالها معلمی از نظر مالی خیلی عقب هستن یا خیلی تنبل تشریف داشتن یا خودشون رو فدای علم کردن که در این حالت هم نباید انتظارات مالی داشت.


سلام با این بخش از گفته هاتون کاملا موافقم
""اونهایی که بعد از سالها معلمی از نظر مالی خیلی عقب هستن یا خیلی تنبل  تشریف داشتن یا خودشون رو فدای علم کردن که در این حالت هم نباید انتظارات  مالی داشت.""

----------


## reza.satea

> معلمی خوبه به شرطی که بتونی در کنارش یه کار دیگه دست و پا کنی . با حقوق معلمی فقط زنده میمونی 
> اینم برای دوست عزیزی میگم که فرمود اشناشون 206 خرید فک نمیکنم ایشون هزینه یک زندگی رو بده اگه ازدواج کرده شوهرش میده نکرده پدرش  و اینکه یکی از دوستان بنده بد یکسال معلمی 405 خرید اینکه پدرشما یک پراید خریده حتما دلایل خودشو داشته.
> 
> پرستاری هم کارش زیاده یکی از دوستان بنده بادیدن مرده کلا ازهوش رفته بود درحالی که هروقت میگی پرستاری چطوره میگه خوبه چرا؟ چون حقوقش زیاده میگم جایی استخدامت میکنن؟میگه اره ولی تاجایی که بنده میدونم بهیار در اولویت هست چون حقوق و توقع کمتری دارن.
> 
> باتوجه به تصمیماتی که گرفتن حقوق معلما افزایش خواهد یافت نمونه افزایش مرتبه شغلی برای دانشجو معلما بود.


خیلی ممنون از نظرتون
منم با شما هم عقیده ام

----------


## mohaa_mad

تصمیم نهایی رو خودت بگیر. ممکنه واسه بعضیا معلمی خوب باشه و واسه بعضیا پرستاری.
مزایا و معایب هر کدوم رو خودت بهتر میدونی. ببین با کدومش کنار میای.

----------


## kurdish boy

الان یه پرستار چقدر حقوق میگیره؟ با اضافه کاری چقدر گیرش میاد؟ هرکی میدونه جواب بده ممنون....بین پرستاری و معلمی دوست من هرچی خودت صلاح میدونی هر شغلی معایب خودشو داره و مزایای خودش..الان خیلی از لیسانسه های بیکاردوست دارن یه حقوق دو تومنی بگیرن پس معلمی بد نیس کنارش شغل دوم داشته باشی خیلی خوب میشه هرچند بازارکار خوابیده...فردا خدای نکرده مریض شی سکته کنی حقوق کارمندی رو داری اما یه بازاری اینطور نیست شاید بیمش جورشه بعده کلی سگدو زدن ..باید انتظار یه زندگی نرمال داشته باشی دیگه پرستاری هم همینه .

----------


## amirho3einrezaee

> حاضرم شرط ببندم تاحالا هزار تومنم درنیاوری
> چون نمیبینی صف مهندس های فوق لیسانسی رو که آرزوشونه همین حقوق دو تومن و حتی کمترش


همین الان که ساعت سه شبه از سر کار برگشتم اتفاقا............فروشندگی تو سوپرمارکت
حالا که شرط بستی چی به من میرسه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## mahdi.sniper

> همین الان که ساعت سه شبه از سر کار برگشتم اتفاقا............فروشندگی تو سوپرمارکت
> حالا که شرط بستی چی به من میرسه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


نبستم نازپسر...گفتم حاضرم..
خسته نباشی :Yahoo (22):

----------


## amirho3einrezaee

> نمیدونم چی بگم والا
> فک نکنم اینقدر پرستاری پولش زیاد باشه ک 
> و معلمی اینقدر پولش کم باشه ک بعد 20 سال نتونی یه ماشین بخری
> پس این همه معلمی ک ماشینمدل بالا دارن چی ؟


نه که بابام نتونه بعد بیست سال ماشین بخره.....
اتفاقا میتونست بخره
ولی خب قسط خونه هست تا سال 98 هم ادامه داره
تازه خرج و مخارج خانواده هم هست 
اینارو که کم کنی
چیزی نمیمونه که بخوای ماشین بخری(میخای بگم چطور ماشین خرید.........با حقوق معلمی که نمیشد......خونه ای که داشتیم قسطاشو هنوز میدادیم رفت داد رهن بابامم...........با پول رهنش رفت پراید گرفت..............یه سال مسافر کشی کرد پول رهن رو در اورد پس داد...تو این یه سال هم مجانی رفتیم طبقه ی بالای خونه بابابزرگم که 30 و خورده ای متر بیشتر نیست)
اینی که گفتی این همه معلمی که ماشین مدل بالا دارن..............اینا یا معلم کنکورن(مثلا معلم کنکور خودمون یه لکسوس داره......فقط سه میلیون پول داده واسه همون ارم لکسوس که جلو سپر ماشین میچسبونن........البته جلسه ای یه تومن هم حقوقشه......اینا در اصل همون شغل ازادن چون خودشون واسه خودشون خصوصی کار میکنن و اکثرشون هم کارمنئ اموزش پرورش نیستن....نه اون ملعمی که استخدام دولتی....با حقوق کارمندی اونم معلمی که نمیشه لکسوس خرید)..............................یا اینا در کنار شغل معلمی کار دیگه ای هم داره......من تو مجتمع معلماس خونمون.........همسایه بالاییمون علاوه بر معلمی دولت و کلاس خصوصی کنکور پرورش شتر مرغ هم داره.......شاسی بلند هم داره!
معلم داریم که ماشینش مدل بالاس...خیلی هم داریم............ولی قطعا اون ماشینو با حقوق 1.5 تومنی معلمی نخریده
اگه بری معلمی کنارش شغل دوم داشته باشی خوبه
خودمم در سوپرمارکت فروشندگی میکنم و گفتم که مین الان از همون جا برگشتم
ولی به نظر این کار مسخرس
خب همون شغل دومو به عنوان شغل اصلیت انتخاب کن دیگه چکاریه معلم شی و ببینی حقوق کافی نیستو بری دنبال شغل دوم......اصلا یه وقت میری معلم میشی مثه بابام و میری دنبال شغل دوم میبینی درامد خیلی بهتره اصلا معلمی رو میذاری کنار.....کاری که بابام خواست بکنه ولی بخاطر 25 سال سابقه کارش گفت این 5 سالم ادامه بده
من هرچی نظر دادم تو این تاپیک........علتش رو هم توضیح دادم.........تو بستگانم هم معلم زیاده(بابام...عمه م...دختر عموم).....هم پرستار.........ولی نمیدونم اونایی که میان یه جمله صرف میکن برو معلمی......خب چرا دلیل نمیارن...اصلا دوروبرشون از نزدیکانشون معلم یا پرستار هست؟؟؟

----------


## amirho3einrezaee

> نبستم نازپسر...گفتم حاضرم..
> خسته نباشی


ولی خب اگه از این مهندسارو دیدی...
بشون بگو تا یه تومن که راحت میشه با کارگری ساده دراورد(تو سوپرمارکت....موبایل فروشی...اغذیه..کافی شاپ)
اگه ادم باعرضه ای هم باشه یکی دو سال کارگری که کرد پولاشو جمع کرد یا اصلا از همون اول از یکی قرض میگیره یه تایپ و تکثیری ....سوپرمارکتی ..چیزی میزنه..حقوقش هم از پزش عمومی بیشتره...........
نگو نمیشه
داییم با ده تومن سرمایه یه سوپری زد فقط تو سه ماه تابستون خدا تومن سود خالص براش موند(گفته نگو منم نمیگم ولی از درامد پزشک عمومی بیشتره) اتفاقا مهندس شرکت برق هم بوده که ماهی 500 هزار حقوقش بوده...الان 5 سال میگذره که استعفا داده....الانم یه چند میلیاردی سرمایه واسه خودش جمع کرده..البته واقعا ادم زحمت کشیه و باعرضه هست

----------


## dow

> من گفتم معلم ابتدایی اون پولی که به دستش میرسه ۹۰۰ تومنه (کلا نزدیکای یک و خورده ای هست اما بازنشتگی و ...ازش کم میشه) مسلما دبیر زیست و شیمی بیشتر میگره لطفا به چیزی که میگم حواست باشه من گفتم معلم ابتدایی نه دبیر زیست و شیمی 
> همون دبیر زیستشم خیلی نمیگره


حکم رو میزنن 1.500 باکسر بیمه و... میاد نهایت 1.300 
دوست بنده هم معلم ابتدایی هست . سال قبل 1حدود 1.300 میگرفت امسال رو نمیدونم

----------


## dow

> نه که بابام نتونه بعد بیست سال ماشین بخره.....
> اتفاقا میتونست بخره
> ولی خب قسط خونه هست تا سال 98 هم ادامه داره
> تازه خرج و مخارج خانواده هم هست 
> اینارو که کم کنی
> چیزی نمیمونه که بخوای ماشین بخری(میخای بگم چطور ماشین خرید.........با حقوق معلمی که نمیشد......خونه ای که داشتیم قسطاشو هنوز میدادیم رفت داد رهن بابامم...........با پول رهنش رفت پراید گرفت..............یه سال مسافر کشی کرد پول رهن رو در اورد پس داد...تو این یه سال هم مجانی رفتیم طبقه ی بالای خونه بابابزرگم که 30 و خورده ای متر بیشتر نیست)
> اینی که گفتی این همه معلمی که ماشین مدل بالا دارن..............اینا یا معلم کنکورن(مثلا معلم کنکور خودمون یه لکسوس داره......فقط سه میلیون پول داده واسه همون ارم لکسوس که جلو سپر ماشین میچسبونن........البته جلسه ای یه تومن هم حقوقشه......اینا در اصل همون شغل ازادن چون خودشون واسه خودشون خصوصی کار میکنن و اکثرشون هم کارمنئ اموزش پرورش نیستن....نه اون ملعمی که استخدام دولتی....با حقوق کارمندی اونم معلمی که نمیشه لکسوس خرید)..............................یا اینا در کنار شغل معلمی کار دیگه ای هم داره......من تو مجتمع معلماس خونمون.........همسایه بالاییمون علاوه بر معلمی دولت و کلاس خصوصی کنکور پرورش شتر مرغ هم داره.......شاسی بلند هم داره!
> معلم داریم که ماشینش مدل بالاس...خیلی هم داریم............ولی قطعا اون ماشینو با حقوق 1.5 تومنی معلمی نخریده
> اگه بری معلمی کنارش شغل دوم داشته باشی خوبه
> ...


جان دل شما اصلا میدونی وضع اوضاع استخدام چطوریه؟ شما اصلا میدونی اینهمه فارغ التحصیل رنگارنگ وجود داره 1% میرن سرکار شما اصلا میدونی اونایی که میرن معلمی از رو ناچاریه ؟ شما میدونی الان حقوق ثابت داشتن خودش نعمته حتی 200 هزارتومن باشه حداقل میدونی داریش .تو همین آزمون استخدامی 402 هزارنفر ثبت نام کردن اونم نه برای استخدام رسمی برای پیمانی که ممکنه بعد چندسال بگه خوش آمدی نیاز نداریم.برای اینم میگن معلمی چون تو پرستاری حتی شده 0.01% نگران استخدامی و تو این اوضاع که هردقیقه یه قانون میاد معلوم نیست استخدام بشی نشی ولی معلمی اینطور نیست استخدام رسمی هستی.درضمن اگر شرایط تغییر کرد بعد 8 سال میتونی بری یا اصلا وضعت خوب بود پول میدی خلاص میشی اینم عرض کنم شما استثنا هستی وگرنه تمام معلمای دوربر بنده پسر و دخترشون رو میفرستن معلمی با اینکه از وضعش باخبرن چرا ؟؟؟ چون میدونن کار نیست عزیز باشه هم بند پ میخواد.واینکه همه نمیتونن مثل فامیل شما کار و کاسبی راه اندازی کنن اگر می شد الان هر ایرانی یه سوپر مارکت وجود داشت. حقوق معلمی برای اینکه زنده بمونی با حجم کاری که داره بد نیست ولی نمیشه به این بسنده کرد باید درکنارش فعالیت دیگه ای باشه هرچند کم.ولی پرستاری جونت درمیاد عزیز باید بری از کسایی مراقبت کنی که 24/7 درد دارن مریضا ولی مدرسه اینطور نیست.
اون دختر عموی شمام خرج زندگی و پول قسط نمیده برای اینه شما فقط ماشین رو میبینی نه فشاری که به پدرتون میاد بازم عالی هستن چون تونستن با پول معلمی خودشون رو بالا نگه دارن.

بنده با دلایل  کامل گفتم.

----------


## mrsasy

سلام
100 درصد معلمی... اصن قابل مقایسه نیستن
تضمین کاری چیزیه که الان گیر کسی نمیاد ولی معلمی داره !!!!

در ضمن حقوق معلمین الان بالای 2میلیون تومن هست و تابستون و عید هم کاملا بیکارین ولی حقوق کامل میگیرین....
پسرعموی من معلمه و الانم وضش خیلی خوبه

معلمی واقعا جای فکر نداره.... دیگه خود دانید

----------


## echo

بستگی به خودت داره اگه تحمل و علاقه شو داری که سال ها تو بیمارستان ها کار کنی برو پرستاری.خیلیم کار با ارزشیه تو زندگی خودتم به دردت میخوره درساش.ولی اگه به فکر اینی که یه شغل یذره سبک تر با استراحت بیشتر داشته باشی برو واسه تربیت معلم.

----------


## saeedkh76

یکی از دوستام به گمان اینکه پردیس های فرهنگیان نیمه متمرکزه بالاتر از همه انتخاباش زده
الان بره مصاحبه و قبول هم بشه دیگه انتخاب های بعدیش چک نمیشه؟
امکان جابجایی انتخاب رشته وجود نداره الان؟

----------


## zahra8

> یکی از دوستام به گمان اینکه پردیس های فرهنگیان نیمه متمرکزه بالاتر از همه انتخاباش زده
> الان بره مصاحبه و قبول هم بشه دیگه انتخاب های بعدیش چک نمیشه؟
> امکان جابجایی انتخاب رشته وجود نداره الان؟


اگه تو مصاحبه قبول بشه ینی همون کد رشته رو قبول شده و دیگه انتخاب های بعد بررسی نمیشه و باید همون رو بره و بخونه
مصاحبه نره میره روی بررسی انتخاب های بعدی

----------


## zahra8

> سلام دوستان
> امروز نتایج تربیت معلم اومد، قبول شدم 
> رتبم به پرستاری هم میخوره ، پرستاری کاشان ، قم و ......
> به نظرتون چ کنم ؟؟
> کدوم بهتره ؟
> تربیت معلمو انصراف بدم ؟؟


فقط و فقط به علاقه خودتون باید توجه کنین که آیا روحیه کمک به بقیه رو دارین 
روحیه دیدن اه و ناله مریض ها...
اگه اینا رو ندارین که معلمی 
ولی من شخصا پرستاری رو ترجیح میدم 
از شغل هایی که هر روزت مثل روز قبل هست خوشم نمیاد 
توجه کنین که تا 30 سال باید با دانش آموز ها سر و کار داشته باشین و بک کتاب تکراری زو درس بدین 
این ینی سکون 
بستگی به خودتون داره...

----------


## Mr.Hosein

با سلام
با توجه به اینکه فامیل درجه1 بنده اکثرا فرهنگی هستن مزایا و معایب هر دو رشته رو میگم...با توجه به معیارات خودت برای ایندت تصمیم بگیر نه کس دیگه.
(اگه دختر بودی احتمالا بعد از گفتن اینکه بری به سمت علاقت,معلمی رو بهت پیشنهاد میکردم...)

معلمی
مزایا=استخدام میشی!میتونی حداقلش حسابی روی زندگیت بکنی و درگیری فکری برای پیدا کردن شغل نداری...
قشر فرهنگیان از افراد شریف جامعه هستن که احترام خوبی نزد مردم دارن.(متاسفانه در ایران افرادی هم هستن که برای هیچ شغلی ارزش قایل نیستن)
اگه ادم معتقدی باشی اجر بالایی داره.
راحتی شغل نسبی(بستگی به محل اموزشتون داره!)
تعطیلی های قابل توجه...عید-تابستان-شهادت-جمعه ها و...
پرداخت حقوق به دانشجو(البته در صورت استفاده از خوابگاه و سلف 45درصدش کم میشه!80هزار تومن هم مالیات ازش کم میشه!)
4سال تحصیل جز سوابق حساب میشه.
شما بعد از چند سال مهارت های ارتباطی خوبی کسب میکنید که توی زندگی خصوصیتون تاثیر خوبی میتونه داشته باشه.
بیمه و مزایایی مثل خرید اجناس قسطی,رستوران فرهنگیان(تخفیف بالا),اسکان در مدارس شهر های مختلف هنگام مسافرت و...
و...
معایب=حقوق کم حتی با مدرک و سابقه ی بالا(کاری به اون دسته که از راه غیر اخلاقی مثل فروش سوال و انداختن بچه ها و...پول در میارن ندارم.)که معلم هارو مجبور میکنه حتی بعد از بازنشست شدن یا هنگام معلمی هم جدا کار کنن.
جا برای پیشرفت کم نسبت به بقیه رشته ها.
دوران دانشجویی ضعیف نسبت به بقیه رشته ها از لحاظ محیط دانشگاه و جو دانشجویی و هم جنس بودن و دروس فراگیری و...
8سال تعهد دارید که تا پایان اون بهتون کارتتونو نمیدن.
برخورد  نامناسب دانش اموزان با معلم و حتی نبود امنیت کافی در بعضی مدارس دولتی.
دوران تعهد میتونه با محل زندگی شما فاصله داشته باشه که این موضوع در طولانی مدت قابل توجهه.
نداشتن تنوع در کار و خستگی حتی برای کسایی که علاقه مند بودن.
نبود اتحاد کافی بین جامعه فرهنگیان و متاسفانه انتخاب افراد نه چندان مناسب برای سطوح بالا.
احتمالا نبود امکانات قابل توجه در محل تعهد شما(که گاهی اوقات جایی که میوفتید رو به شهر حال حاضرتون ترجیح میدید!)

و...

پرستاری=
مزایا=بازار کار خوب در حال حاضر نسبت به بقیه رشته ها 
زودبازده بودن.
درامد حداقل دو برابری نسبت به بقیه رشته ها تا ارشد,از جمله معلمی(کاری به استثنا ندارم!)
جا برای پیشرفت زیاد
امکان ادامه تحصیل در گرایش ها و مقاطع مختلف
تنوع کاری بالا(بالینی بخش های مختلف-مدیریتی-مشاوره ای-تدریسی و...)
اطلاعات خوب که در هر جایی برای هر کسی میتونه به درد بخوره
نجات جان انسان ها که بعید میدونم حس خوبی بالاتر از این باشه...اگه ادم معتقدی باشی حرف های زیادی در مورد اجر معنوی این رشته شنیدی...
مردم برای افراد کادر درمان احترام بالایی قایل هستن.
کم شدن ساعت موظفی با بالا رفتن سابقه و حتی ثابت صبح شدن.
قرارگیری در ردیف شغل های سخت و زیان اور و بازنشست شدن زودتر از موعد...
شما بعد از چند سال مهارت های ارتباطی و رفتاری خوبی یاد میگیرید که خیلی جاها به دردتون میخوره به خصوص زندگی خصوصی و مدیریت کردن همزمان چند کارو راحت انجام میدید
2 سال طرح که کمک میکنه مطالبی که طی 4سال یادگرفتید رو توش خبره بشید...در صورت معافیت از سربازی حقوق خوبی میگیرید.
میتونید به اکثر کشور های دنیا برای مهاجرت اقدام کنید با مزایای فوق العاده...
و...
معایب=
شغل سخت که اگه واقعا علاقه مند نباشی اذیت میشی(بیشتر برای خانوم ها مد نظره)
استخدام رسمی کمه(هر جا کار کنید بیمه میشید البته)
متاسفانه شرح وظایف و قانون تعرفه گذاری خدمات رعایت نمیشه...کار پزشک رو پرستار میکنه و پولشو پزشک میگیره.
شیفت شب مثل بقیه کادر درمان که میتونه یه معضل باشه برای خیلیا که این شب بیداری مشکلات جسمی میتونه به همراه داشته باشه.(بستگی به شخص داره...)
اگه به سلامتیتون اهمیت ندید میتونه مشکلاتی مثل واریس و دیسک کمر و...ایجاد کنه براتون.
حجم کاری بالا در بعضی از بخش های بعضی از بیمارستان ها(به خصوص اورژانس های بیمارستان های دولتی)
در بعضی جاها اضافه کاری اجباری به دلیل کمبود نیرو.
کار!تابستون زمستون پاییز تفاوتی نمیکنه مثل بقیه رشته ها باید هر فصل رو سر کار باشید...
برای کسایی که دل خیلی کارهارو ندارن مثل تحمل صدای اه و ناله,دیدن زخم و خون و...(توی بعضی بخش ها)اوایل سخته که با مرور زمان عادت میکنه...
و...

مزایا و معایب این دو رشته بیشتر از این هایی هست که بنده نوشتم و در چند خط جا نمیگیره...
اما چون با هر دو فضا رابطه ی نزدیکی داشتم خلاصه ای از اونهارو نوشتم برات...
برای انتخاب مسیر زندگیت به هیچ وجه به نظر چندین نفر اکتفا نکن...
به تمامی معیار ها اهمیت بده...روی کاغذ بنویس انتظاراتتو از اینده...اینکه درامد,سختی کار,علاقت,روحیت,زودبازده بودن هر کدوم چه میزان میتونه روی تصمیم گیریت تاثیر بذاره...تک بعدی تصمیم نگیر...
اگه از لحاظ مالی کاملا تامین و تضمین هستی برو به سمت علاقت هر چی که هست...در غیر این صورت حتما به تمام معیار ها توجه کن...

با ارزوی موفقیت

----------


## reza.satea

> با سلام
> با توجه به اینکه فامیل درجه1 بنده اکثرا فرهنگی هستن مزایا و معایب هر دو رشته رو میگم...با توجه به معیارات خودت برای ایندت تصمیم بگیر نه کس دیگه.
> (اگه دختر بودی احتمالا بعد از گفتن اینکه بری به سمت علاقت,معلمی رو بهت پیشنهاد میکردم...)
> 
> معلمی
> مزایا=استخدام میشی!میتونی حداقلش حسابی روی زندگیت بکنی و درگیری فکری برای پیدا کردن شغل نداری...
> قشر فرهنگیان از افراد شریف جامعه هستن که احترام خوبی نزد مردم دارن.(متاسفانه در ایران افرادی هم هستن که برای هیچ شغلی ارزش قایل نیستن)
> اگه ادم معتقدی باشی اجر بالایی داره.
> راحتی شغل نسبی(بستگی به محل اموزشتون داره!)
> ...


ممنون داداش ، کمک خیلی خیلی خوبی بود

----------


## reza.satea

> سلام
> 100 درصد معلمی... اصن قابل مقایسه نیستن
> تضمین کاری چیزیه که الان گیر کسی نمیاد ولی معلمی داره !!!!
> 
> در ضمن حقوق معلمین الان بالای 2میلیون تومن هست و تابستون و عید هم کاملا بیکارین ولی حقوق کامل میگیرین....
> پسرعموی من معلمه و الانم وضش خیلی خوبه
> 
> معلمی واقعا جای فکر نداره.... دیگه خود دانید


ممنون قربان 
کمکتون خیلی خوب بود

----------


## reza.satea

> جان دل شما اصلا میدونی وضع اوضاع استخدام چطوریه؟ شما اصلا میدونی اینهمه فارغ التحصیل رنگارنگ وجود داره 1% میرن سرکار شما اصلا میدونی اونایی که میرن معلمی از رو ناچاریه ؟ شما میدونی الان حقوق ثابت داشتن خودش نعمته حتی 200 هزارتومن باشه حداقل میدونی داریش .تو همین آزمون استخدامی 402 هزارنفر ثبت نام کردن اونم نه برای استخدام رسمی برای پیمانی که ممکنه بعد چندسال بگه خوش آمدی نیاز نداریم.برای اینم میگن معلمی چون تو پرستاری حتی شده 0.01% نگران استخدامی و تو این اوضاع که هردقیقه یه قانون میاد معلوم نیست استخدام بشی نشی ولی معلمی اینطور نیست استخدام رسمی هستی.درضمن اگر شرایط تغییر کرد بعد 8 سال میتونی بری یا اصلا وضعت خوب بود پول میدی خلاص میشی اینم عرض کنم شما استثنا هستی وگرنه تمام معلمای دوربر بنده پسر و دخترشون رو میفرستن معلمی با اینکه از وضعش باخبرن چرا ؟؟؟ چون میدونن کار نیست عزیز باشه هم بند پ میخواد.واینکه همه نمیتونن مثل فامیل شما کار و کاسبی راه اندازی کنن اگر می شد الان هر ایرانی یه سوپر مارکت وجود داشت. حقوق معلمی برای اینکه زنده بمونی با حجم کاری که داره بد نیست ولی نمیشه به این بسنده کرد باید درکنارش فعالیت دیگه ای باشه هرچند کم.ولی پرستاری جونت درمیاد عزیز باید بری از کسایی مراقبت کنی که 24/7 درد دارن مریضا ولی مدرسه اینطور نیست.
> اون دختر عموی شمام خرج زندگی و پول قسط نمیده برای اینه شما فقط ماشین رو میبینی نه فشاری که به پدرتون میاد بازم عالی هستن چون تونستن با پول معلمی خودشون رو بالا نگه دارن.
> 
> بنده با دلایل  کامل گفتم.


ممنون ازتون 
کمک خوبی بود

----------


## ehsan.iz

به نظر من با ۱۳۰۰۰ حیفه معلمی بری ،پرستاری بهتره

----------


## Joe_sarbaz

بچه ها خواهشا همه نظر بدن ، تاپیک خیلی مهمیه ،خود منم موندم واقعا
فقط توی ی چیز شک دارم ک اگه حل شه ، میرم پرستاری
اونم اینه ک آیا 6 سال دیگه ( تحصیل + خدمت ) بازار کار برای پرستاری هست یا ن
سپاس ❤

----------


## dow

> بچه ها خواهشا همه نظر بدن ، تاپیک خیلی مهمیه ،خود منم موندم واقعا
> فقط توی ی چیز شک دارم ک اگه حل شه ، میرم پرستاری
> اونم اینه ک آیا 6 سال دیگه ( تحصیل + خدمت ) بازار کار برای پرستاری هست یا ن
> سپاس ❤


بحث همینه چون بعد 6 سال رو کسی نمیدونه مثل مهندسای الان میشن یا نه . اگر اهل ریسک نیستید معلمی هستید پرستاری

----------


## reza.satea

> بچه ها خواهشا همه نظر بدن ، تاپیک خیلی مهمیه ،خود منم موندم واقعا
> فقط توی ی چیز شک دارم ک اگه حل شه ، میرم پرستاری
> اونم اینه ک آیا 6 سال دیگه ( تحصیل + خدمت ) بازار کار برای پرستاری هست یا ن
> سپاس ❤


داداش منم تو همین موندم
اخه مملکتو نمیشه تا فردا پیش بینی کرد چه برسه به 6 سال دیگه 
معلمی قبول شی دیگه راحت استخدامی

----------


## dars

مصاحبه معلمی چه زمانی هست؟ 
باید زودتر تصمیم بگیری

----------


## BacheMosbat

اگه دختر بودی بهترین انتخاب برات معلمی بود
اما حالا برو پرستاری اگ میخوای سوسوی امیدی داشته باشی وگرنه توی معلمی هیچی نیست و ب احتمال زیاد تهش پشیمونی زیادی داره زندگیت نمیچرخه ایناییم ک میگن معلمی بهتره نفسشون از جای گرم میاد ....

----------


## Hadi...

من خودم پرستاری رو انتخاب میکردم

----------


## midnight

معلمییییی :Yahoo (76):

----------


## midnight

عاها پسری؟پس پرستاریییییی :Yahoo (76):

----------


## dars

من والا حوصله ی آه و ناله مریض ندارم هر کی آه و ناله کنه عصبانی میشم پرستاری اگه ماهی 10میلیون هم میدادن نمی رفتم حداقلش معلمی میتونی آقای خودت باشی زیر دستات بچه ها هستند

----------


## dow

> اگه دختر بودی بهترین انتخاب برات معلمی بود
> اما حالا برو پرستاری اگ میخوای سوسوی امیدی داشته باشی وگرنه توی معلمی هیچی نیست و ب احتمال زیاد تهش پشیمونی زیادی داره زندگیت نمیچرخه ایناییم ک میگن معلمی بهتره نفسشون از جای گرم میاد ....


جان دل از جای گرم در نمیاد اجباره . 
کسی اگه بند پ داره هرچی میخواد بخونه اونی که نداره معلمی هرچی باشه براش بهتره وقتی چندسال قبل مهندس هرچی بودی رو هوا میزدن الان مهندسا تو زمین خاکی گل کوچیک باز میکنن چند سال دیگه هم معلوم نیست با این حجم ورودی تجربی چی بشه واینکه انتخاب بین این دو یه ریسکه که میتونه زندگی فرد رو عوض کنه.

من میگم معلمی شما میگی پرستاری دوست عزیزمون هم باید سبک سنگین کنه ببینه کدوم بهش میخوره بره اون

----------


## Joe_sarbaz

> بچه ها خواهشا همه نظر بدن ، تاپیک خیلی مهمیه ،خود منم موندم واقعا
> فقط توی ی چیز شک دارم ک اگه حل شه ، میرم پرستاری
> اونم اینه ک آیا 6 سال دیگه ( تحصیل + خدمت ) بازار کار برای پرستاری هست یا ن
> سپاس ❤


بچه ها کسی نظری نداره ؟

----------


## Dr.Moein

> بچه ها کسی نظری نداره ؟


دوست عزیز مطمِئن باش پرستاری حالا حالا ها تکمیل نمیشه اینقدر کمبود پرستار دارن که با هر طرحی هم نمیتونن جبرانش کنن بعدشم به نظر من بعضی جا ها حتی باید پا بذاری روی علاقت تا پس فردا حداقل از لحاظ مالی تامین باشی و سرتو بالا بگیری و دنبال شغل دوم نباشی
من خودم خیلی به معلمی علاقه داشتم و دارم و مادر خودم هم معلم و دارم وضع حقوق رو میبینم بعد 25 سال سابقه 
معلمی و پرستاری هر دو جز مقدس ترین شغل ها هستند و در این شکی نیست 
ولی در نهایت این انتخاب و کمی هم علاقه شماست که تاثیر گذاره...

----------


## DOCTOR SARA79

پرستاری بهتره به نظرم

----------


## fatemehs77h

معلمی.مادر من معلمه و خیلی راضی.ولی خالم پرستاره وهمش می گه اشتباه کردم کاش رفته بودم معلمی.قبل کرونا می گفت.الان که دیگه مامانم هر موقع زنگ می زنه بنده خدا همش سرفه امونشو بریده.(خالم پرستار بیمارستان بقیة الله هست)کارش قرار دادیه شوهرشم پرستاره اونم قرار دادیه. پر استرسه حالا کرونا بالاخره می ره ولی خیلی نسبت به معلمی سخت تره.حقوقشم تفاوتی با معلمی نداره.معلمی تعطیلات بیشتری داره وکارشم راحت تر وکم استرس تره.شغلتم تضمینه واستخدام رسمی هستی ولی پرستاری رسمی شدنش خیلی سخته.

----------


## fatemehs77h

البته این پست قدیمیه ولی شاید به درد کسی خورد :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Erfan_brian

> سلام دوستان
> امروز نتایج تربیت معلم اومد، قبول شدم 
> رتبم به پرستاری هم میخوره ، پرستاری کاشان ، قم و ......
> به نظرتون چ کنم ؟؟
> کدوم بهتره ؟
> تربیت معلمو انصراف بدم ؟؟


پرستاری بهتره از دبیری با اختلاف نه چندان زیاد !

----------


## M_ndr

این پست مال سال ۹۶ هست الان یارو هرکی بوده دیگه فارغ التحصیل میشه امسال

----------

